# Removing brassiness from ash brown hair



## Lafawnduh (Jul 9, 2006)

I have hair that's naturally a medium ash brown color. However, after a bad at-home dye job a while ago (L'Oreal Couleur Experte--what the hell was I thinking?!




) it left my hair very brassy. I got a corrective color last year at a salon, and while it did help, my hair isn't a completely uniform color anymore. The upper half is my natural ashy brown color, and the lower part looks light brown/brassy indoors (not too bad, though) and terribly brassy outdoors in the natural light. Is there a way to noticably tone down the brassiness at home, or will I just have to shell out a lot of money for another salon corrective color?





Also, has anyone tried *Ardell Unred Hair Color Drabber*? Does it help?

Or would _*one 'n only Colorfix*_ (http://www.folica.com/one__n_only_Col_d312.html) work on removing reddish tones that have been present in the hair for a long time?


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 9, 2006)

I know how you feel!!! well kind of lol, 4 months ago my mum highlighted my hair (ive had it done so many times b4) and it turned out brassy yellow and it looked awful. I went to the salon and she got it down close to my natural colour. My natural colour is dark ash blonde and its now dark golden blonde were the highlights were so there isn't too much of a contrast. I'm gonna wait till it grows out but I'm not colouring my hair again lol. I think its best to go to the salon and ask for there advice xxxxx


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 9, 2006)

Lafawnduh - Hair colour removals DO not work on lightened hair, it will only take out darker colours you have put in. Although, it says it will remove any level of colour, that's false, it won't. Let's say your hair is naturally a light ash brown and you put a deep chocky brown in there, that stuff will remove the colour, however, it cannot remove any light colour, it won't work against the bleach/peroxide.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 10, 2006)

yes... it will only remove color that has been deposited. When you bleach or lighten you remove that color... so there is no deposit. Since your hair is half your natural color, I'd go to a salon and see if they can match it up to a semi-permanent color to try and even it up until it grows out.


----------



## Lafawnduh (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for your help, girls.


----------



## Becka (Jul 23, 2006)

I wouldn't try any at home fix ups, if it continues to really bother you pay to get it fixed up in the salon. In the meantime you could try "Sterling Silver" shampoo by AG. its purple shampoo, it helps cut down (and prevent future) brassiness. I use it 1x / week


----------



## kathl33n (Jul 25, 2006)

i mix purple manic panic with my conditioner to keep my hair white instead of yellow, i can get it as ashy as i need with no damage. (of course if you to much by accident you'll look a little lavender...)


----------



## Lafawnduh (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks Becka and Kathl33n. I guess I'll just have to go to the salon to get this fixed. :-/ Thank you for your help.


----------



## Terri138 (Jul 27, 2006)

I would go for at least a consultation with a professional, just for there opinion. They are generally free.


----------

